# Fire/EMS Magazines



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey everyone.  I don't mind reading stuff online, but sometimes I just want to plop down in the recliner with a magazine.  I'm trying to review all the choices and the only two Fire/EMS related magazines that I know are Firehouse and JEMS.  Are there any others?  Please provide links if you can.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2004)

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is

Emergency Medical Services

We have department training on Wed., and I'll look around the station for some more.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 7, 2004)

New England Journal of Emergency Medicine, but it's very technical.  I get the online version emailed to me because it's easier to pick and choose what I want to read without killing a whole tree.

Other than that, I stick to Fire News (newspaper) and JEMS.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

Fire/EMS Magazine


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2007)

Since we have so many new members, I thought I would bring this one back to the top to see what everyone reads.

What industry related magazines do you all read?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

I like JEMS alot and the web site is pretty good


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 16, 2007)

JEMS and Emergency Medical Services (I think it's called EMS Magazine now)


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2007)

I get JEMS and EMS Magazine, both free. I pay for Firehouse. If I had to only get one of the EMS magazines... I'd go with JEMS, as it seems to have a little better content... but EMS seems to be getting better.

As for getting JEMS free - the nationwide medical director of my ambulance Co. is on the Editorial Board, and the Co. put out a web address where company providers could sign up for free subscriptions.

As for EMS Magazine - my -P School's Medical Diretor (and the local medical director for the nationwide company I work for) is on the editorial board, and the school used to get free copies. I sent in a subscription card and I get free magazines.


----------



## seshan (Jul 23, 2008)

*EMS Magazine/Journal*

I was wondering what EMS magazines/journals that you subscribe to (if any)?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 23, 2008)

Very few. Unfortunately, I call them EMS rags for a reason. Seriously, they are usually aimed at EMS associated with Fire Services or to those that really are not into medicine. If one was to really compare medical "Journals" to EMS Trade magazines; one can find a lot of "pretty pictures" with no fancy medical words or not much medical content. I place them in our squads restroom for a reason.  

_JEMS_ attempts every so often to print an occasional decent articles every so often, so over all this is the only one I would recommend similar to this is the  _Prehospital Disaster Medicine_. 

If you want poorly written articles, a review of Basic EMT and geared to whackers; then I suggest _EMS Magazine_; _ Firehouse_, etc... 

If one is seriously wanting true medical journals in regards to patient care, the study of EMS and Emergency Medicine, I suggest : _  Prehospital Emergency Care_; _ The Journal of Trauma_; _Emergency Medicine_; _ Journal of Emergency Nursing_, and _ Wings, Wheels and Rotors_ for Flight Nurse/Paramedics. 

Again, it is all what you want to know....

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 23, 2008)

*The NAEMT's "EMT JOURNAL"  used to be "gold"...*

http://www.nemsmf.org/content/publish/Publications/EMT_Journal_-_NAEMT.shtml

Started by the ubiquitous Dr Norm McSwain. Old back issues are elucidatory about  EMS history (1977-1986) and basic practice. Apparently not around anymore.

Perhaps the successor "NAEMT NEWS" ?

http://www.naemt.org/publications/

I strongly suggest that folks read stuff _outside_ "EMS" publications to get the "cross-pollination"/broadening of knowledge needed for progress in the field and in your professional life.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got free subscriptions to JEMS and EMS Magazine, and they keep sending me signature cards to renew it every year... I'm cool with that.

JEMS is usually OK... EMS has taken a downturn in the last 3 years or so... more advertisements, less actually material.
I get the Emergency Products "tabloid" thing... again, free... and that isn't even worth that...EVERYTHING is paid advertisements.

I've been thinking about actually paying for a subscription to something - Rid, are you saying Prehosptial Disaster medicine is good? I'll look into it.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

I read JEMS...unfortuneately. But if i have time to read then i cover myself with a good James Woods novel instead.


----------



## karaya (Jul 23, 2008)

JEMS for me.  But hey, they help out my bank account, so it is a no brainier that I would give it a thumbs up.


----------



## mikie (Jul 29, 2008)

*Magazine Subscriptions*

I'm wondering what magazines people are reading related to EMS (fire & rescue too!).  I'm also curious to see where they are getting them.

Thanks!


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2008)

Mikie,

We talked about this *last *week.

I've merged the topics. I also ran a SEARCH, and I've merged some older threads with the same contents.


----------



## metivierm (Jul 29, 2008)

I read ems  and ems responder. Theres also a decent one for people from quebec called trauma, its in french and outline the ems system in qc


----------



## mikie (Jul 29, 2008)

Jon said:


> Mikie,
> 
> We talked about this *last *week.
> 
> I've merged the topics. I also ran a SEARCH, and I've merged some older threads with the same contents.



i must have missed the thread.  sorry!!


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 4, 2008)

*I wonder what people are reading...*

Sorry, just kidding.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 5, 2008)

While I've read JEMS and EMS Mag and Firehouse, I've never subscribed.
What to they charge for twelve months?


----------

